# What color? (2)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color and pattern is he (or she)?


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Looks pied dilute rr to me. Beautiful pigeon. Lets see what everyone else thinks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you please show the tail spread and the birds eyes and toenails.

I am thinking brown grizzle.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

cool bird. I dunno if its grizzle or almond or neither.
Does it have false pearl eyes? Different to the other birds. That would indicate brown.
It could be ash yellow grizzle and bronze or het recessive red.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry. Yesterday was too late at night to take some pictures of it. It does have redish/orangeish eyes. I'll upload more pictures right after I get home from school, I'm in school right now..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I noticed in another pic that the bird has a distinct tail bar so is either dilute blue or brown. I have not ever seen a silver bird this light and faded in the flights. Aswell as that, It sounds like it has false pearl and its toenails are brownish so I reckon it is a brown grizzle. But could infact be almond.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I noticed in another pic that the bird has a distinct tail bar so is either dilute blue or brown. I have not ever seen a silver bird this light and faded in the flights. Aswell as that, It sounds like it has false pearl and its toenails are brownish so I reckon it is a brown grizzle. But could infact be almond.


I'll get the pictures up soon, *sorry* for the wait. I'll get pictures of everybody's eyes, toe-nail, wings, and tail spreads..


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Your bird is a dilute brown carring pied.* GEORGE


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry for the wait, here you go.





*BAD SHOT*


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

george simon said:


> * Your bird is a dilute brown carring pied.* GEORGE


Agreed, dilute brown (khaki)


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Brown or khaki pied for mine, the faded flights and false pearl eye are a give away here. The dark tail feathers would suggest brown to me, with all the other feathers having been heavily faded by being in the sun. I have brown Jacobins that set in the sun all day and their feathers fade this way.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Not almond then? I do not care if it isnt, I just want to know for fun.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It is not light enough for Khaki I would not of thought, Maybe if its about to moult it will look darker when it does moult


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Its a 2012 bird and I think that it is a young bird. Lets see how it looks after it moults..


----------

